# restoring police models (plastic perp seats) to stock?



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

How doable, how much of a hassle, and how expensive?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Not understanding your question, Adieu?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Not understanding your question, Adieu?


1) buy government surplus police/fleet version car
2) restore to stock
3) ....profit?

A lot of these vehicles have missing third rows on the SUVs and/or plastic backseat (for the arrested suspects)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Har, dig the plastic seats idea! "Puke-Proof"

I was thinking of what your saying but restore then rent em out. http://hyrecar.com/


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Har, dig the plastic seats idea! "Puke-Proof"
> 
> I was thinking of what your saying but restore then rent em out. http://hyrecar.com/


Psst...I'm NOT talking about no crown victoria interceptor on uberx

More like an SUV that would definitely get XL and *should* be able to squeeze thru to Select


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh yea, got ya. 

But I think you could make some serious coin renting em out. Plus, if you have a contact with the auctions, ya could really clean up as opposed to using or reselling. 

Should see some of the SUVs confiscated from drug dealers here. And its not like Hartford is a huge city.

But do think you are onto some thing good.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Oh yea, got ya.
> 
> But I think you could make some serious coin renting em out. Plus, if you have a contact with the auctions, ya could really clean up as opposed to using or reselling.
> 
> ...


Duuuude...

Drug dealer SUVs don't come with plastic perp seats, just fleet Special Service Vehicle or Police Pursuit Models (SSV & PPM)


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Someone got a Police Tahoe on the grape vine... How much and how many miles?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Someone got a Police Tahoe on the grape vine... How much and how many miles?


Forestry Expedition, actually...some days I just don't wanna deal with potholes no more

$5k with tax title registration
150k mi
2009


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

If you can use a wrench you can change out seats.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Any tips on FINDING them though?


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Some one already said junk yard, that, or Craigslist.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Any tips on FINDING them though?


Craigslist, Ebay , U Pull and Pay (ie junk yard)
So easy to find interior pieces , front seats will go first . But you should be able to find it really quick and inexpensive especially if you're just looking for the rear seat , and the 3rd row mounting hardware and belts .

Just did a quick Clist search for Expedition and there were about 20 being parted out from accidents . That's what you want find an actual car being parted out because of a wreck and pull the seats out that way you guarantee you get all the parts and you can see how they were installed as you remove them


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Craigslist, Ebay , U Pull and Pay (ie junk yard)
> So easy to find interior pieces , front seats will go first . But you should be able to find it really quick and inexpensive especially if you're just looking for the rear seat , and the 3rd row mounting hardware and belts .
> 
> Just did a quick Clist search for Expedition and there were about 20 being parted out from accidents . That's what you want find an actual car being parted out because of a wreck and pull the seats out that way you guarantee you get all the parts and you can see how they were installed as you remove them


My Craigslist isn't finding much...are you just using your local CL?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> My Craigslist isn't finding much...are you just using your local CL?


Yeah just regular Ole craigslist


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah just regular Ole craigslist


"found" some, several....all one junkyard

But theor records were far behind what was actually the case.....

Ahh, if only I had an account confirming the possibility of cramming in an F-250 interior... Whether straight up OR with fabrication

Those guys had some sweeeet Lariat leathers....

& exactly zero matching generation Navis and Expys


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> "found" some, several....all one junkyard
> 
> But theor records were far behind what was actually the case.....
> 
> ...


Join a ford site and start asking people . Fords are generally cookie cutter cars using a lot of the same parts throughout out models


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Join a ford site and start asking people . Fords are generally cookie cutter cars using a lot of the same parts throughout out models


Tried already

Even google doesnt seem to know if F250 lariat and police expy seats are interchangeable, and if so which rows

Come to think of it....maybe ought to try milking dealership for info


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm considering maybe buying an ex-NYC taxi Altima for $2k next summer. I can stop at a junkyard on the way back, spend $450, and get a better rear seat, headliner, and door cards. Then once here have it plastidipped gloss black for about $550. For $3k and the trip there and back to Ohio, I'll have a high mileage four year old car that would otherwise be worth $10k if it wasn't an old taxi.

LKQ yards usually have good late model stuff. I'd be surprised if they're weren't plenty of Chargers and Impalas to get seats and carpets from.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Tried already
> 
> Even google doesnt seem to know if F250 lariat and police expy seats are interchangeable, and if so which rows
> 
> Come to think of it....maybe ought to try milking dealership for info


I don't think google would help you want to join an Expedition Forum , register and then ask this same question on that site . I guarantee there will be one person that knows these questions


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I don't think google would help you want to join an Expedition Forum , register and then ask this same question on that site . I guarantee there will be one person that knows these questions


Tried already...


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Adieu said:


> How doable, how much of a hassle, and how expensive?


This is the last time I'm going to say this to you, I can't understand a word you say. Can you please fix your use of the english language?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy the detective,undercover,and administration vehicles at auction. They receive lighter duty,often have the police package and bullet proof doors in the fords,and have lower mileage. They come in colors,some have chrome trim,and front and back seats match and are cleaner. They also come with alloy rims


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lets_Eat said:


> This is the last time I'm going to say this to you, I can't understand a word you say. Can you please fix your use of the english language?


Imagine commas are question marks.

Buy dictionary. Slowly learn to comprehend longer sentences. (Too long? Probably)

........

Ok...filter.

"How doable, how much of a hassle, and how expensive?"

>>> "Doable? Hassle? Expensive?"

...no?

>>>"Can u? Too hard? Many dolla$?"

¿Comprende~?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Adieu said:


> How doable, how much of a hassle, and how expensive?


Go for a nice SUV.
THERE ARE ALWAYS 2 ROWS OF BACK SEATS brand new for sale at police auctions for $5.00- $25.00 a set. Brand new seats. Just bolt them in. You can find code enforcement vehicles with under 60,000 miles if you look. I like the Ford escape hybrids,30+ mpg roomy,lot of luggage room. Plentiful from Govt. Agencies.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Tried already
> 
> Even google doesnt seem to know if F250 lariat and police expy seats are interchangeable, and if so which rows
> 
> Come to think of it....maybe ought to try milking dealership for info


The Expedition is closer to the 150 than the 250. Up until 2017 the 150 and 250 had very different sized cabs.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I did go for a nice SUV --- 2009 Expedition

But... our local Leos don't use em.



tohunt4me said:


> Go for a nice SUV.
> THERE ARE ALWAYS 2 ROWS OF BACK SEATS brand new for sale at police auctions for $5.00- $25.00 a set. Brand new seats. Just bolt them in. You can find code enforcement vehicles with under 60,000 miles if you look. I like the Ford escape hybrids,30+ mpg roomy,lot of luggage room. Plentiful from Govt. Agencies.


----------

